# [SOLVED] Rise and Fall civilizations



## 14gbignell (Oct 18, 2011)

Dear anyone willing to help me,
On the subject of Rise and Fall Civilizations at War, I am having some difficulty. Every time I go to run the game it asks me to install additional libraries and reboot my computer. While in the process of rebooting I come up with an error showing that there is a problem with windows operating system. I am suspecting that the Starforce driver that is trying to install itself is not cooperating with windows.Could anyone suggest a possible solution to this problem. Any help would be good at this point.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

As with any installation on Windows Vista/7, it is always best to Right Click the installer and Choose "Run as administrator". Is this the process that you are using?

According to the game's system requirements:
*
Intel P4, 1.5ghz or AMD Athlon XP 1500 processor or greater
RAM: 512mb RAM.

Video Card: 64MB VRAM minimum. Directx 9.0b compatible, including the following: ATI 8500, All-In-Wonder 8500, 9000, 9200, 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800, X300, X600, X800. NVidia Quadro, Quadro 2, Quadro 4 series, GeForce 3, 3Ti, GeForce 4, 4Ti, Geforce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950, 6600, 6800.

Sound: DirectX 9.0c compliant sound card.

CD/DVD: 4x speed.

OS: Windows 2000/XP.*

Do you meet these requirements? Right off the bat, I notice that this is a Windows 2000/XP game.

You could try running it in compatibility mode. To do so, navigate to the folder of the game. Usually that's "*C:\Program Files\GAME_FOLDER*". If your version is 64 Bit, it will be *Program Files (x86)* instead. In that folder you need to find the game's executable file. It will end with EXE. If you are unsure, double click the one that has the same icon as on your desktop. If it launches the game, or tries to, that's the one.

Now right click the .EXE file and click on the tab named "Compatibility". Check the first box that says, "Run this program in Compatibility for:" and then in the drop down choose Windows XP SP 3. IF that one doesn't work, try the next down. Keep trying the different modes until the game works or you run out of choices.

Let us know...


----------



## 14gbignell (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

Dear Sven2157,
Thank you for the help, I followed your suggestions and now I can actually get into the game menu! The only problem now is that my mouse won't work once I'm in the game menu. I don't understand why this is happening, do you have any possible solutions? Thanks again.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

Try going to your control panel, select mouse and then on the "Pointers" tab, at the bottom make sure that the box that says "*Allow themes to change mouse pointers*" is checked. Some games actually change the Theme Windows is using while the game is running.

Also make sure the drivers for your mouse, video card, etc, drivers are up to date.


----------



## 14gbignell (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

When I look under the "pointers" tab in mouse settings, I am not given the option to "allow themes to change mouse pointers," is there a way I can add this option?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*



14gbignell said:


> When I look under the "pointers" tab in mouse settings, I am not given the option to "allow themes to change mouse pointers," is there a way I can add this option?


Sorry, it has been a while since I have used Vista. :4-dontkno Look through all the tabs, and look for things that may help in each. Try turning one or two on and off, and the checking within the game.

In the mean time I will see if this has been encountered before, for you...


----------



## 14gbignell (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

Dear Sven2157,
I have had no luck finding any solutions myself. I am starting to think that it could be that the software in the game could be conflicting with my video card or that's what I was told by someone. Thank you for giving your time to help me.


----------



## 14gbignell (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

I'm not sure if this is of any relevance, but I am not sure what to change the compatibility of the game to because it doesn't show Windoes XP service pack 3 but it works with all other compatibilities. What would be the next best thing to Windows XP service pack 3?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

Sorry for the delay in my response... I just moved, and had to store my main computer. I just go it back, and to set it all back up (It is bigger and better than the thingy on the left of my name says - have to update that too!).

The next best thing to XP SP3, would be XP SP2. However, you may a DIRECTX issue. Have you tried to got to Microsoft.com and manually updating DirectX?

Try that, and lets see where that gets us...


----------



## 14gbignell (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

Dear Sven2157,
I have installed the latest version of directx9, or what I believe to be, but unfortunately the mouse cursor still does not want to move from the middle of the game menu. I don't know if this would make any difference but I recently updated my nvidia driver to the latest version. Could this version of nvidia be preventing the game from playing? Thanks


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

Not likely, if anything it will improve performance with the older graphics engine. Are you using a more than basic mouse? Like a Razer Death Adder or Microsoft _Something, Something_?

Do you have the latest Drivers for it?


----------



## 14gbignell (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

I am using a basic Logitech mouse manufactured by Microsoft. There is nothing special about it. According to Microsoft, its driver is up to date. I've tried playing this game with a different mouse but the same thing happens.


----------



## 14gbignell (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

Dear Sven2157,
I believe that I have found the problem but I could be wrong. I tried uninstalling the game and installing it again and when I tried playing the game, an error message popped up saying "Windows requires a digitally signed driver." I think the game is trying to install a driver, possibly something to do with my mouse, onto my system but it lacks a "signature." If this is the problem then let me know, and if so, is there any way to fix it?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

Windows sees drivers in 2 ways: non-WHQL and WHQL. *W*indows *H*ardware *Q*uality *L*abs is the group of people that test drivers, and then put the WHQL stamp of approval on the driver, if it works fine, or reject it. The problem is that they are so backed up with companies trying to get their driver approved, that the list is like 3 years behind.

Can you still install a non-WHQL driver? Certainly! However, when you do, you get a window that reads something like: The driver you are trying to install has not yet met the standards of the WHQL and could be potentially harmful to your computer... Blah, blah, blah...

It will then give the option of, "Don not install this driver..." and, "Install this driver software anyway...". Choosing install anyway is what you want.

Now, I doubt that the game is trying to install a mouse driver, but I don't doubt that it is trying to install a legacy driver for possibly video. When you install the game, are you right-clicking the setup.exe and choosing "Run as administrator"? This is very important, as it will bypass a lot of the Windows Security features, and let the game install without interruption.


----------



## 14gbignell (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

After re installing it running the setup.exe as administrator, when I try and run the game as an administrator, I am given the message "Internal error when accessing one of the applications libraries." I'm not quite sure what this implies.


----------



## 14gbignell (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*

Dear Sven 2157,
I solved the problem at last. I found out that I needed to update the Starforce driver which was trying to install itself with the game. I went to the website and updated the driver. I never would have thought it was that easy. Anyway, I appreciate all of your help; this has certainly been a learning experience for me!

best regards,
Graeme


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Rise and Fall civilizations*



14gbignell said:


> Dear Sven 2157,
> I solved the problem at last. I found out that I needed to update the Starforce driver which was trying to install itself with the game. I went to the website and updated the driver. I never would have thought it was that easy. Anyway, I appreciate all of your help; this has certainly been a learning experience for me!
> 
> best regards,
> Graeme


AWESOME! Glad you fixed it! :4-clap: Could you mark the thread as "Solved"? This way others can find a possible solution, if they have the same issues...

GOOD JOB! :laugh:


----------



## jasonskipper (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi there i am having the same problem i can get into the game and get all the way to all most playing with the tab and enter buttons but my mouse pointer stays in the middle of the screen i have tried looking for updates the are all updated i have done the mouse pointer thing i have done the admin thing please help me i want to play this game i have had it for ages but cant play it and i have the single disk version


----------



## Tikkles (Feb 28, 2017)

I know this is a bit late but with the mouse problem, press W + R and type regedit(Note don't change anything else). Under HKEY_CURRENT_USER/SOFTWARE/Midway Home Entertainment\Rise and Fall you will see "use direct input to update mouse" change that value from 0 to 1. If it's already set to 1 then you may have an installation issue.


----------

